# Fruity Loops Sound Fonts



## Metal Ken (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been messing with fruity loops, and much to my satisfaction it does great importing midi drums and adding cool patches. i've got a few cool kits for the drum set.. What do you guys use?


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 28, 2006)

NSkit7free is my almighty lord and savior.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, got that one. But one of the cymbal patches pisses me off lol.

I was wondering if there was anything else that had a similar quality but with better cymbals.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 28, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, got that one. But one of the cymbal patches pisses me off lol.
> 
> I was wondering if there was anything else that had a similar quality but with better cymbals.


Yeah, I found that NSKit7free was pretty good in Fruity Loops, way better in Logic. The cymbals are definitely not great, and the toms aren't quite what I'm looking for, but pitched down a bit they work. From what I've heard though, the full version of NSKit7 has a lot of options and sounds great.


----------



## cadenhead (Apr 29, 2006)

I use beta monkey samples in my fruity loops.


----------

